# busch gardens howl-o-scream



## lipstikgrl (May 14, 2005)

we are going to this tomorrow!!! hopefully it iwill be good. i hope to ride sheikra too


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

We're going to *Knott's Scary Farm* next week. Should be frightening!

http://www.knotts.com/haunt/faqs.shtml


----------

